
If heat kills bacteria, why can't you simply reheat all food, no matter how old? - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/3qbh5l/if_heat_kills_bacteria_why_cant_you_simply_reheat/
======
ConcernedCoder
Bacteria break-down the food, i.e. proteins, sugars, etc... and also produce
toxic by-products in the process, much like your digestive system breaks down
food and produces... well you know what...

In the end, you can't just re-heat this mess and re-assemble all the
complexity that was broken-down and destroyed, you just get a warmer bucket of
yuck...

